# heat pump tumble dryer



## Garfy (Aug 21, 2006)

my condenser tumble dryer in the unheated shed has now died after 15 years. the new dryers are heat pumps will they work in a shed?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Can’t see why not... 

Think you can still get condenser dryers ??


----------



## Garfy (Aug 21, 2006)

you can still get them but heat pump much greener


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Be interested to know the answers to this as our old condenser dryer is going into the garage to live?

A lot of newer appliances seem to take an inordinate amount of time to dry things so get a bigger capacity one if you can or at least 1kg load larger than your washer.


----------



## mbarn (Mar 2, 2019)

Heat pump dryers are definitely slow. However, I’ve had less shrinkage to clothes when I accidentally put a wool jumper or something delicate.

Outside in a shed should be fine if it’s not damp one. I guess not since your last dryer would have had issues.


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

I was under the impression condenser dryers were only used if you couldn't vent out ?


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

The belt on our AEG condenser dryer snapped last xmas.

The mrs needed something ASAP so we just bought a new Grundig A+ energy rated Heat Pump condenser style dryer.
5 yr warranty included too.

It doesn't need venting to the outside, so sits nicely under the breakfast counter in the kitchen.

It does take a LOT longer to dry clothes. But when we looked the energy used over 1 year would be about 1/2 as much as the old AEG.

A standard sort of usual use program take around 3- 3.5 hours.

I don't know how the energy ratings are worked out, but once we'd had it a week or so I thought it might use half the energy but it takes twice as bl00dy long to dry the stuff !!

Funnily enough, I popped next door at work and they had a AEG drive belt on the shelf, the guy said just have it mate seeing as you work next door!

So I fitted it up in our workshop and sold the old dryer to a girl in the office who'd just moved into her first house.

Wish I'd kept the AEG to be honest as the Grundig is VERY NOISY. Anything with a zip on clangs and clatters in the drum.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

I think the reason most appliances now have longer programs is because the bloody EU in their wisdom has capped how many watts they can draw....


----------



## McGrath 5 (Apr 4, 2020)

Just had a new Samsung heat pump dryer to replace a condenser dryer. Very quiet,apart from zips,etc as already mentioned. Definitely doesn't shrink clothes like dryers normally do,which is good. But as said,jeez they're SO slow. No more quick dry clothes....sod the energy saving,I want dry clothes today,not next week!


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

We just had a Samsung heat pump dryer delivered 2 weeks ago and it’s in my Keter Shed in the corner, it replaced a Candy condenser dryer and wife thinks it’s the best thing since sliced bread lol
Can’t comment on noise ect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## McGrath 5 (Apr 4, 2020)

sharrkey said:


> We just had a Samsung heat pump dryer delivered 2 weeks ago and it's in my Keter Shed in the corner, it replaced a Candy condenser dryer and wife thinks it's the best thing since sliced bread lol
> Can't comment on noise ect.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Lol,my Mrs hates ours,as far as how it performs. She's pining for our old Hotpoint,luckily for me,the Samsung was her choice,thank God,so I can't take the rap for it


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

McGrath 5 said:


> Lol,my Mrs hates ours,as far as how it performs. She's pining for our old Hotpoint,luckily for me,the Samsung was her choice,thank God,so I can't take the rap for it


I actually suggested that she get a Aeg one but after reading reviews about it not drying the clothes she decided on the Samsung plus it came with a 5yr warranty, at least my dehumidifier in the house isn't running as hard with clothes drying and moisture in the air lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## McGrath 5 (Apr 4, 2020)

Make sure you register it online,if you haven't already to ensure the 5yr warranty is in place. Our son had an "American" style fridge-freezer,he didn't register it online,and when it died after 2 1/2 years,Samsung didn't want to know! Or Curry's,expensive (£1000) lesson learned


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Yeh registered online the day it arrived, I’m a bit sad like that have everything registered online with warranty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## McGrath 5 (Apr 4, 2020)

Me too


----------



## Garfy (Aug 21, 2006)

just spoken to Miele who advise against a heat pump dryer in an unheated shed as it is too cool and temperature fluctuations would affect it


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Garfy said:


> just spoken to Miele who advise against a heat pump dryer in an unheated shed as it is too cool and temperature fluctuations would affect it


Thats very true due to the refrigerant / gas used.

Heat Pump Tumble Dryer should only be used inside. Not in a shed or garage (unless its insulated and heated)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Garfy said:


> just spoken to Miele who advise against a heat pump dryer in an unheated shed as it is too cool and temperature fluctuations would affect it


Well, there you go... good to find out for sure :thumb:


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

J306TD said:


> Heat Pump Tumble Dryer should only be used inside. Not in a shed or garage (unless its insulated and heated)


Irony in action: buy a heat pump dryer to reduce energy costs and install a heater in the shed so that the dryer can be used.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I bought this matching pair in April
Samsung WW5500 AddWash™ Washing Machine with ecobubble™, 9kg
And the
Samsung DV80M5013QW heat pump tumble dryer (it states :Required Room Temperature	5 to 35 °C)
They replaced hotpoint and Indesit machines and by far one of the best purchase I made with my redundancy money. Pleased the wife, cleans and dries much superior, the only thing that gets on my nerves are the stupid jingles they both play. The heat pump I find dries quicker than our old hotpoint but it was ancient and to be honest I think was dying slowly, but as we only really used it for 10mins at a time just to air the laundry, as 99% of the drying we do is on the line in the garden.


----------

